# Using heatpress to SEMI CURE (gel cure) the ink for Plastisol transfer



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes anyone had tried it? I still have no Heatgun, Flash dryer, (planning to buy asap) but for now I need my transfers to be ready,
I tried this process a lot of times but my inks are not gelled and it is (unstorable) means kinda not strong for keeping, it can smudge when pressured while it is still on the transfer.
Help please sirs GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

It can be done, but not efficiently. I would try this: Do not put heat press platen on the wet ink. Stop it about ¼" above. With the heat press at highest temp., probably 10 seconds should gell. You are looking for a surface temp of the ink at about 280 degrees F. God Bless.


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you Jobe
So I dried the image, (dry to the touch but not elastic but good enough to store MAYBE) but I have this problem that grease (moist) starts to build up in my transfer after storing it 2 days, I don't know what is it and how to stop this from showing up.
P.S. I still tried to press that transfer with grease after 2 days and still no problem, should I stop worrying about that grease? And what it is actually? I need my transfers to be stored for a long time.
Thanks to all


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a few more seconds under heat. That "grease" is the plastisizer in the ink. It isn't quite gelled.


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

You just don't know how your'e being helpful to me now, Thank you Godbless you


----------



## rence12 (Sep 26, 2008)

your inbox is full so i couldnt send you back a private message, i think you have to clear some of your messages first,so i had to reach you through here

heres what i do, first i print 1st color and gel, then i print the second color and apply the adhesive powder and then light cure again, then when ready i just apply the transfer to shirt at 375 for 10 secs, and remember your just curing to gel,not going to over cure if you JUST cure to gel


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

thank you rence. so wouldnt my 2nd curing affect my gel cured 1st Color? because he will still receive the Heat of the 2nd cure? 

Sent from my ST17i using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rence12 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok I've been doing some test ,1, I gel to where the ink don't come off, the I apply the second color and apply the adhesive powder, then very lightly cure and I mean real quick , here's where I was having problems, after pressing for about 12 secs, at 375 I would peel off and it wasn't transferring all the paint,I did that about 10 transfers same thing at least 1/2 the ink wasn't being transferred ( oh by the way I'm using parchment paper) so then I did a one color transfer that I had stocked away and it came out real good , so then I did my 2 color transfer again but this time I peeled of a Lil slower and it came out just fine, I did about 3 more and same thing they came out fine , so I'm thinking that I was just peeling too fast , that's the only difference that I can see, if I can I will do a video so you can see my process ,
While I was having problems I tried lowering the heat , even the times I did more and less and still same thing it's wasn't until I did a slower peel that everything worked out fine.


----------



## adamajang (Jun 9, 2013)

maybe too many times that paper got cured makes is sensitive to peeling? I solved my multicolor problem by printing the other color separately then just cutting and place it when I'm about to press the shirt lol.

Sent from my ST17i using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## rence12 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I solved by just peeling a Lil slower , as I did a few more shirts and they came out just fine.as we're my single color transfers.


----------

